# About time for a batch of kraut.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'll get it down by the end of the month. Got 12 bags coming, fresh cut. 4 or 5 days after it's cut should be about right.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Might as well go ahead and list how you make it.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ain't a list I don't reckon Darin. Hard to screw it up, tho it can be done. Use whatever container[plastic bucket food safe, crock pot liner, stone crock] that will hold what you want to end up with. Fresh cabbage. Chop, cut thin and I use 5# cabbage to 1/2 cup salt[only sea salt, canning,pickling salt. Never table salt with iodine and preservers in it. Press the chopped cabbage down firmly to get the water out so the salt will start working the fermentation, use a lid, plate on top weighted with a clean rock and set where the temp is 65*/75*. Under 55* it won't work off right. I generally leave it down for 5/6 weeks depending on the temp it was stored in while it works off. Longer if in a cool place. Only thing you got to do is maintain the water level over the top of the kraut. If the kraut is exposed add warm water and salt mixture to recover. Some folks skim, some don't. Ain't an exact science tho. When you take it up, shim any exposed mold and cabbage and toss. I freeze mine since heating causes a loss in flavor. A 50# bag should do close to 40# of kraut. Google it up. Kinda interesting. And yes, it's nothing more than rotten cabbage preserved and safe to eat. The hell of it is, I give 90% of it away.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You know finger, Pay needs to put up a batch if he don't already, what with the bbq'in he does. Great with pork.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Yuck rotten cabbage ... nasty ...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> You know finger, Pay needs to put up a batch if he don't already, what with the bbq'in he does. Great with pork.


Gonna have to give that a try! I love sour kraut. Have you ever put up any Bavarian style kraut? I would eat that stuff every night!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell me about the Bavarion kind. How is it different?

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I googled it and you need fresh kraut to start with, so might as well make a batch. You're good to go from there. Google it finger. Easier to print than copy.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, I googled it and you need fresh kraut to start with, so might as well make a batch. You're good to go from there. Google it finger. Easier to print than copy.


Good deal Bro! I am gonna try this! Thanks!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

5 # shredded cabbage, 3 tbsp. sea or canning salt makes about a gallon, for figuring how much you want.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Tell me about the Bavarion kind. How is it different?
> 
> Darin


Bavarian is slightly sweeter (don't ask me how, but I'm sure you could google it) and it has caraway seeds in it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Also...you ain't lived until you've had Kim-Chi! Chinese cabbage, Napa, or Bok Choi, and maybe daikon radish, made the same way, but with lots of garlic and ground hot pepper!!! Yummmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Just got off the phone with my aunt. She told me how she does it. She rinses the cabbage with cold water. Cops cabbage and packs in pint jars. Adds a half teaspoon of salt. Boils water and pours over the cabbage. Adds a little red pepper flakes. Places flat on jar and puts on ring. She said not to put the ring on very tight. She said to let it sit for 7 days and then hot water bath for 15 minutes. 

She also said not to make kraut in the sing of the Bowels. She said it will not keep. Wonder if there is any truth to that??

Darin


----------

